# انشلني من ياسي



## happy angel (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*† † †
لم يعجز قلبى يا سيدى
ولم تعجز روحى ياا لهى
فاليك سلمت روحى 
وبك املأ مصباحى من زيتك
بك انتظرك وبك اتعلم
اتعلم ان اصبر حتى تاتى 
واسمع صوتك ينادينى
تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين 
وثقيل الاحمال وانا اريحكم
اصرخ يا سيدى وحبيبى اليك
انتشلنى من يأسى
من نفسى
ارينى اين وزناتى واين دفنتها
اعصيها لى فى يدى لاعمل بها
لا اراهاحتى الان اين هى
ابحث عنها فلا اجدها
وانت تراها فافتح عينى وقلبى
لاجدها وتباركها واكون مستعده لاهذا اليوم
يوم لا اريد ان اكون ذاك الخروف التائه
ولا مثل عذارى الجاهلات
دائما تنادينى ولا اسمع صوتك
اذن ماذا افعل 
انتشلنى من يأسى


مغفوره لك خطاياك
كيف افتح قلبلى اليك...ومن كثره زنوبى تمردت
وكانى اريد الخروج منى وكيف وانا من تكرمت
صنعت من عمل يديك كشبيه لك احببت
كيف افتح لك كنت طفل تائه
ذهبت الى ديارك واتكئت على صدرك
وبكيت بكاء بطرس وبعد دقائق
بعتك مثل يهوزاولكن اقل من فلسين
بعتك يا حبيبى بارخص الاثمان وجلتك عمدا فى اوسع ميدان
وتقارعت على ثوبك وهو اغلى من دنيا المحال
صلبتك يا حبيبى وصليبى اثقل من صليب اليهود
وكرباجى يضرب اكثر من ضربات الجنود
وشوك تاجى يعرف من تكون من كرمنى لاكون ابنه الحنون
احببتنى اكثر منى سفكت لى دمك بلا قول ولا ندم
وانا بعتك بلا رحمه وفى وسط الزحام
لمست هدب ثوب كوماذا فعلت بحياتى
قلت مغفوره لك خطاياكى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه راااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نرمين راجى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك قوووووووووووى صلاه جميله ومعزيه جدا انا فعلا اتأثرت بيها قووووووووووووى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

جميل  يا هابي

شكرااااا على القصة الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه راااااااااائعه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2010)

نرمين راجى قال:


> ميرسى ليك قوووووووووووى صلاه جميله ومعزيه جدا انا فعلا اتأثرت بيها قووووووووووووى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا على القصة الرائعة
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدااااا
> ميرسى بجد
> يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## bemo (7 مايو 2010)

صلاة جميلة اوي ، شكرا


----------



## mero_engel (7 مايو 2010)

*رائعه يا هابي بجد *
*تامل رائع وصلاه جميله*
*تسلمي حبيبتي*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## بولا وديع (8 مايو 2010)

جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مايو 2010)

*روووووعة يا هابي 
صلاة هزت كياني من جوة 
احلا تقيم لاجمل كلمات مرفوعة كالبخور الي اللة ​*


----------



## zamn (9 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع انا بجد بحول اتصل بحضرتك عن طريق هذة المنتدى ولكنى لا اعرف لانى احب الشعر ونفسى اعرض عليكى بعض الاشعار الخاصة بية انا فعلن عندى موهبة الكتابة وعمل اجندة خاصة بية على الجهاز يرت لو تقدرى تتصلى بية عن طريق المنتدى ونا اعرفك اية هو الشعر الدينى من غير غرور فى نفسى صدقنى شكرن علفكرة انا اشتركت فى هذا المنتدى ربنا يعلم عشان اتكلم مع حضرتك


----------



## zamn (9 مايو 2010)

ممكن رد راجعة بليززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

bemo قال:


> صلاة جميلة اوي ، شكرا


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائعه يا هابي بجد *
> *تامل رائع وصلاه جميله*
> *تسلمي حبيبتي*
> *الرب يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

بولا وديع قال:


> جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *روووووعة يا هابي
> صلاة هزت كياني من جوة
> احلا تقيم لاجمل كلمات مرفوعة كالبخور الي اللة ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مايو 2010)

zamn قال:


> راجعة ليسوع انا بجد بحول اتصل بحضرتك عن طريق هذة المنتدى ولكنى لا اعرف لانى احب الشعر ونفسى اعرض عليكى بعض الاشعار الخاصة بية انا فعلن عندى موهبة الكتابة وعمل اجندة خاصة بية على الجهاز يرت لو تقدرى تتصلى بية عن طريق المنتدى ونا اعرفك اية هو الشعر الدينى من غير غرور فى نفسى صدقنى شكرن علفكرة انا اشتركت فى هذا المنتدى ربنا يعلم عشان اتكلم مع حضرتك



*اولا اهلا بيك في منتدي الكنيسة 
ثانيا احنا هنا كلنا اخوات واتصالنا ببعض من خلال المواضيع فقط 
وعاوزة اقولك اني مبتدئة في الشعر يعني لايفيدك انك تعرض الشعر عليا 
نزل اشعارك في مواضيع في المنتدي وكلنا نشارك فيها ونقول رئينا
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك واهلا بيك في المنتدي مرة تانية وانشاء اللة تفيد بمواضيعك وتستفيد من كل اقسام المنتدي لانها فعلا فايدة عظيمة​*


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> *قلت مغفوره لك خطاياكى*


 
*صلاة ولا اروع...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*هذا هو الرب يسوع...*
*ميرسي كتير وربنا يبارك عمرك يا غالية...*


----------

